# Robert Pattinson & Kristen Stewart leaving a concert in Vancouver, Sept. 07 2009 (21x SHQ)



## hansen (1 Okt. 2009)

Robert Pattinson & Kristen Stewart leaving a concert in Vancouver, Sept. 07 2009


----------



## Tokko (2 Okt. 2009)

Besten Dank für die Zwei.


----------

